# Wedge Pillow and or/ elevation on bed ?? Does it really help ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have tried the Wedge Pillow, and also elevated head of bed. All this did was give me headaches, neck pain, uncomfortable, and I still had the acid in back of throat, and sore throat, I also take a PPI (Prilosec). Has anyone else experienced the same, and does it help you ??


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

The wedge pillow didn't work well for me either. I kept waking up when I tried to turn over, and I have to turn over a lot because I have arthritis in my neck. As for elevating the bed, our Select Comfort bed is bolted to a heavy bookcase headboard and almost impossible to elevate. (Very heavy). I usually sleep through the night, so am not doing either of those things.I've been on Prilosec for 5 weeks now and still have a lot of mucus low in my throat (mainly just below my adam's apple) and sometimes it is acidy too. My throat is irritated at times also. My worst problem, though is a constantly gurgling, churning stomach. Sometimes it's like a hungry feeling and at other times like mild nausea. It's with me much of the time.So while the chest pain is gone, I'm not sure how much the Prilosec is helping. I guess it is. I was on Protonix for 3 weeks before that. Shouldn't I be healed by now? Or is the acid in the throat something I'll always have to deal with whether I'm on a medication or not? I do know I don't want to stay on Prilosec long term. The stomach symptoms and irritable bowel problem are difficult. I had them on both Protonix and Prilosec. Not sure changing to nexium or aciphex would be any different.How long have you been on Prilosec now, cvoor? I'm dealing with many of the same things you are. I haven't eaten too many trigger foods, like chocolate, tomatoes, coffee, tea, mint, etc. Have you? I do know that soups don't agree with me much. Creamy soups and salty ones bother me...get the acid in the throat from them a lot.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge and Cvoor,I have been on Prilosec for about 4 or 5 weeks now. I have just started to feel better. I take40mg of Prilosec though. 20mg does not help much. I take 40mg before breakfast. If I haveany other discomfort at night I take Gaviscon ora 10mg pepcid. I noticed all I need is the prilosec lately. When I was on Protonix, I was on 40mg. It worked ok, but made me nauseous from time to time. I switched to Prilosec because it is a lot cheaper.Cindy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been on 40 mg Prilosec now for 12 wks. My Gi doc told me to go down to 20 mg, which I have done for the last 2 days now. But yes, Prilosec bothers my stomach and IBS, as well as other side effects. I was diagnosed with Barretts, I don't want to take Prilosec forever. I did take Protonix as well for about 2 wks, before Prilosec. I have the mucus and acid in throat still as well. What do we do ??


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by madge:My worst problem, though is a constantly gurgling, churning stomach. Sometimes it's like a hungry feeling and at other times like mild nausea. It's with me much of the time.


Yep that's something I experience every day. I have to eat no later than 7pm or I will be sat bolt upright in the early morning burping. As for the raised bed I couldn't say if it helped as I started Prilosec and raised the bed's head at the same time.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by s.hokama:Sometimes hamburger/steak feels like it takes forever to digest...eat fish and chicken (not the deep fried stuff too). Nothing spicy. No tight clothing, no alcohol, no caffeine.....or food with tomato sause.


Hi there,this section is "standard practice" advice for GERD/NERD. I'm curious if this is also your personal experience or if this is just advice you are forwarding on. For me caffeine, alcohol and tomato sauce seem to make no difference.


> quote:One last thing. Try to avoid drinking colds beverages. Drinking cold water, juice and other stuff doesn't do your stomach any good.


That's interesting since I have real trouble with cold drinks. They cause me all sorts of unpleasant sensations and emotional upset, strangely. I'm curious - on what basis are they actually bad for your stomach though?Pete


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by s.hokama:you're lucky that you are able drink caffeine, alcohol and eat tomato sauce.


Yes and no =o/ I also have IBS and so there's no telling what or when my abdomen will feel like it's writhing/inflating/full of acid. I've been keeping a food log for 5 months now and I can't spot any patterns whatsoever =0/ All I know is that eating a large portion of food means guaranteed pain.Pete


----------



## 19331 (Jul 21, 2006)

I tried a wedge pillow, and kept rolling off it. Then i elevated my bed 9 inches, that was too high, I slide off it. Now its only elevated 6 inches and seems to work well, took some getting used to.


----------

